# Greens Vs marina



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi everyone

So I've rounded down the areas I like and can afford to these two,

Either one is the same distance once you get on to szr to where I work

Can anyone really help me out and let me know what they are like as areas to live in and to get in/out of in the morn/evening? I'll be leaving about 715am
And also what they are like as communities, easy to get taxis, tv providers, good for getting food etc especially as my wife will be there alone

Obviously there are differences in buildings and in the marina I'm staying away from lower floors facing szr because of the noise and buildings to the north with all the construction but any advice on areas these days is appreciated !!

Any advice on these 2 appreciated

Thanks


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I cant speak for the greens although I hear traffic that way and have experienced it myself can be a nightmare.
I find traffic in and out of the marina very good, I leave at 6.30am though, never really left any later and get home just after 5 and that is fine.
There is still a bit of construction left around the marina but not too much in my view.
Food for your wife, you have a new waitrose in dubai marina mall and also a spinneys in marina walk. TV, ours is DU provider only so we have that and showtime TV, although it is rubbish some people say its OK, it aint no Sky TV put it that way, but there are ways around it ;-) . There are thousands of ex pats around the marina, so your wife should make friends easy enough... taxi;s, jeez, hundreds of them!
If you need anything let me know.


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks StevieBoy much appreciated - which building are you in?

Anyone know what traffic is like coming in and out of Greens these days (and all the other questions about that against Marina as above...?)??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Marina Tower, its near Grovesnor house...


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

Greens was a traffic nightmare a few months back 'coz of the road widening work / flyover construction that has been going on.. However its improving rapidly now.. I guess the road work should be over in next 2 months. Then you shouldn't have any problem at all..

Greens has a more community feel... I enjoy it.
I 've stayed at Marina as well as Greens.. N i prefer Greens..


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks mate!


----------

